# Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Brown Butter and Thyme



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2020)

*Pan Seared Ocean Scallops with Brown Butter and Thyme*
U-12 size Ocean Scallops seasoned with salt and pepper, pan seared in a mix of olive oil and butter.
Then basted with a thyme infused Brown Butter sauce.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice! Definitely a favorite seafood of mine. Going to be having Scallops in a Thai Green Curry and Coconut Sauce tonight...JJ


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

What a classic treatment! Big like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2020)

You got me licking my lips. Damn that looks good.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2020)

The sear  on those is perfect! I will have to try the thyme butter. I mentioned my wife and I would devour your Parmesan green beans , she would murder this. Scallops are her favorite and what I cook for her for any special occasion.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

Awesome scallops! Huge like!


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't know how I missed this one
Chili, being from SoCal I'm assuming that you have had right out of the ocean scallops. People that never have would do backflips over them, they are 10X better than anything you can buy in the store and so much sweeter.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> I don't know how I missed this one
> Chili, being from SoCal I'm assuming that you have had right out of the ocean scallops. People that never have would do backflips over them, they are 10X better than anything you can buy in the store and so much sweeter.


Maybe once or twice in my whole time living there.
Back in SoCal the only (Ocean/Sea) Rock Scallops you could get were those you managed to harvest yourself or from a friend, They were an incredibly rare treat as there is no commercial harvesting.

Now take yourself down to Mexico And they're a little easier to find but expensive. 

Now down here on the Gulf Coast, in Florida the more East you go along the Gulf Coast base scallops are all over the place and very popular when in season for people to harvest themselves and they are very tasty.

So here are there, most are fresh frozen or previously frozen, very rarely do you ever find truly fresh scallops of any sort.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> I don't know how I missed this one
> Chili, being from SoCal I'm assuming that you have had right out of the ocean scallops. People that never have would do backflips over them, they are 10X better than anything you can buy in the store and so much sweeter.



I don't doubt that one bit!!
I never knew how Awesome a Pineapple could be, until I was stationed in Hawaii !!

Bear




chilerelleno said:


> Maybe once or twice in my whole time living there.
> Back in SoCal the only (Ocean/Sea) Rock Scallops you could get were those you managed to harvest yourself or from a friend, They were an incredibly rare treat. As there is no commercial harvesting.
> 
> Now take yourself down to Mexico And they're a little easier to find but expensive.
> ...



And a Beautiful job Browning those Beauties, Chile!!
Nice!
Like.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't doubt that one bit!!
> I never knew how Awesome a Pineapple could be, until I was stationed in Hawaii !!
> 
> Bear
> ...


The pineapple in Hawaii is amazing, so much better than the pineapple you can buy in the grocery store on the mainland. I've spent a lot of time on Maui mainly and Oahu but not as much as Maui. My best friend growing up was a Maui/ Valley Isle  Local. His father worked for United Airlines and in high school we would cut school on Friday and Mondays once a month and fly to Maui to surf and dive. His dad would get us family stand by tickets on red eye flights for a whopping $12.00. LOL
Before they move to the mainland they sold their house and bought a condo bicycle distance too Peahi/ Jaws, so they could go back to visit friends and family, I spent three whole summers on the islands it was a blast to say the least.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> The pineapple in Hawaii is amazing, so much better than the pineapple you can buy in the grocery store on the mainland. I've spent a lot of time on Maui mainly and Oahu but not as much as Maui. My best friend growing up was a Maui/ Valley Isle  Local. His father worked for United Airlines and in high school we would cut school on Friday and Mondays once a month and fly to Maui to surf and dive. His dad would get us family stand by tickets on red eye flights for a whopping $12.00. LOL
> Before they move to the mainland they sold their house and bought a condo bicycle distance too Peahi/ Jaws, so they could go back to visit friends and family, I spent three whole summers on the islands it was a blast to say the least.




Made me wonder how they got 5 gallons of juice in one Half-gallon size Pineapple.
We toured a Pineapple plant (Dole I think), and I had to send a couple Pineapples to PA, so my family could see what they were like @ $23 each, if my memory serves me.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Made me wonder how they got 5 gallons of juice in one Half-gallon size Pineapple.
> We toured a Pineapple plant (Dole I think), and I had to send a couple Pineapples to PA, so my family could see what they were like @ $23 each, if my memory serves me.
> 
> Bear


We did the same...my mom won't fly, so we sent her home a bunch so she could taste what we were talking about.


----------

